# replacing bushings with bearings on blower fan



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Could be your spacers are moving.


----------



## bicidad (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks beenthere. My spacers did move but even when I tightened everything back up the whirring/vibration is still there right when the motor starts. Also today i pulled the squirrel cage out & cleaned the fan blades & each end of the wheel, put it all back in and the vibration is louder but at the same frequency. The fan spun freely & smooth by itself. But noticed when I was putting the belt back on that the motor, the drive shaft moved about a 1/2 inch. The motor was also almost too hot to touch when I disassembled everything after running a couple of hours.
I also read a few threads on other forums about the capacitor being bad? Should a unit 15 or so yrs. old have a soft start up? Cause our doesn't.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Most residential belt drive blowers don't have, or need a capacitor.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Did you put roller bearings in? Make sure the whole bearing is not spinning in the holder/housing. The inner part of the bearing needs to be turning and not the whole bearing in its rubber sleeve or holder. Check it carefully with a bright flashlight with the belt on and running and not just spinning by hand. Can happen if the grease in the bearings is old and stiff from old stock bearings.Sounds like the motor is old and dying. Check the amperage draw of it and compare it to the rating plate.


----------

